# Booby traps along Utah hiking trail



## Xue Sheng (Apr 26, 2012)

Booby traps along Utah hiking trail targeted humans, officials say



> There&#8217;s no question these traps were set for humans and that these suspects knew their deadly potential.


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thats crazy


----------



## Steve (Apr 26, 2012)

What the hell?


----------



## Snakeface (Apr 26, 2012)

Jesus


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 26, 2012)

Insane.

Does anybody if Billy lives or has visited that area?


----------



## WC_lun (Apr 26, 2012)

<sigh>


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 26, 2012)

I hit one of those on one of the dirt bike trails I rode on as a teenager. Someone had dug a hole and covered it in cardbord and dirt. I hit it going about 40 mpg and flew over the handle bars, sailing right between two trees. I was damn close that time...


----------



## AnnunakiKungFu (Apr 26, 2012)

I am moving to the moon.


----------



## K-man (Apr 26, 2012)

VegasWCKid said:


> I am moving to the moon.


No need to go that far. If you're nice you can come here.


----------



## AnnunakiKungFu (Apr 26, 2012)

Australia, the moon, they seem the same distance from Vegas!


----------



## Haakon (Apr 26, 2012)

> The suspects, Benjamin Steven Rutkowski, 19, and Kai Matthew Christensen, 21, were arrested last weekend on suspicion of misdemeanor reckless endangerment and have been released on bail.​




Sure no one was hurt by them, but charging them with a misdemeanor over this seems wrong. They deliberately tried to injure or kill some random person and all they get charged with is a misdemeanor??​


----------



## WC_lun (Apr 27, 2012)

Feels like the law is saying. "Hey, thanks for showing you're a couple of psycopaths.  Here's a fine.  Come back when you actually suceed in murdering someone."


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 27, 2012)

That is really sick!


----------



## mmartist (May 27, 2012)

Lunatics! But I guess it is good they didn&#8217;t  use some DIY land mines .


----------

